# اللهجة الشامية: الحب منو عشرة



## makala

ما معنى "هو الحب منو عشرة "؟

هو الحب منو عشرة ولا بيخلق بعد فترة لما ما فيك تسيطر ولا حتى تعد للعشرة 


ادهم نابلسي - هو الحب


----------



## elroy

هو الحب منو عشرة = إن الحب ليس بالعشرة
هناك من يقول إنه ليس من داعٍ لوجود الحب حتى يرتبط شخصان ببعض أي يتزوجا، وإن الحب يتطور مع الوقت، أي مع العشرة، والعشرة هي مدة طويلة من الزمن يقضيها الأشخاص مع بعض أو بصحبة بعض بحيث تنشأ بينهم درجة كبيرة من الألفة والمعرفة.
هنا أدهم نابلسي يعارض هذه الفكرة، فكرة أن الحب يأتي مع العشرة أو يتطور مع الزمن (بيخلق بعد فترة)، ويقول إنه على عكس ذلك تمامًا قد يأتي الحب فجأةً دون أن يستطيع المرء السيطرة على مشاعره، فيباغته الحب قبل أن يتسنى له حتى أن يعد إلى العشرة، وهذه طبعًا مبالغة هدفها مدح "الحب من أول نظرة" كما هو المعتاد في الكثير من الأغاني والقصائد.


----------



## makala

شكرا


----------

